# Forward email to Motorola cell phone



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello,

I have a Gmail account and I need to forward my emails to my cellphone so I can receive my emails on-the-go. 

I need to forward my gmail emails to my V3 Motorola Cellphone which provider is Rogers.

Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Open GMAIL, select "settings" and then click "forwarding and POP/IMAP".

Check the circle next to "Forward a copy of incomming mail to" and then put in the account that is connected to your phone.

If, on the other hand, you are asking how to set up your GMAIL account on your phone, I would suggest that after enabling POP in GMAIL, calling your Cellular provider and asking them to walk you through it.


----------

